# Fuel Consumption Display



## ziadtn (Nov 27, 2016)

After I pressed "code default values" on the Kombi ECU by accident I was able inject the CAFD back thanks to Shawn's help.

One thing in the instrument display had changed though. I noticed that under the RPM gauge the red fuel consumption bar (was on left) and blue "efficient dynamics" bar (was on right) were switched.. Annoyingly the 0 was on the left and the 40 was next the blue part. So at a standstill the consumption rate bar was full and seemed to act erratically while driving. See attached pic.

I used this to flip the blue part to the left side: 

KOMBI->3003 FZG_Ausstattung->EDA_ENABLE->nicht_aktiv

but that did not fix the fuel consumption graph... numbers scale was still "reversed"

Anyone have any idea how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

So your does not look like this:


----------



## ziadtn (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes it does look like this now after I flipped the blue EfficienctDynamics bar to the other side.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Then I guess I am confused on for what you are looking. That is the way it is supposed to look.


----------



## ziadtn (Nov 27, 2016)

well it used to look like the attached image. And my F30 gauge looks like the attached as well.

But looking at pics online there seems to be two variants...

Still I prefer the other one.. Id like to change it back.. but its no biggie..


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you try the "code" option? 

Just coding it back to VO settings. 

Just a thought.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

*iDrive*

Have you considered changing units in the iDrive? You can change between mpg and km/l
It's an iDrive tging, no coding required


----------

